# S3, HD and Premiere Units For Sale



## Sturmie (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I have decided to go in a different direction with my TV experience, so I now have 3 TiVos for sale...two of them with paid subs until 12/15/11...I have a case number for both from TiVo that I will provide to the buyer for owner transfer.

*TiVo Series 3 (S3)* - original HD TiVo...this is the one that will accept almost ANY eSATA drive + enclosure. It's in great condition, has been used for a couple years...working perfectly. I also have a 1TB eSATA drive that's already been paired with it that we can negotiate a price for as well...has a *paid sub until 12/15/11*. Includes original box + remote, which has very little wear-n-tear since I mostly used my Harmony remote with this setup.

*TiVo HD* - 2nd iteration of the HD TiVos...like the one above, has been working perfectly for a few years...has a *paid sub until 12/15/11*. Includes original remote, which has very little wear-n-tear since I mostly used my Harmony remote with this setup.

*TiVo Premiere* - newest unit that was purchased in October 2010, but wasn't even unboxed/activated until February 2011 when we moved into our new house we built. I paid for lifetime on it, but got a refund today when I decided to go in a different direction...so, lifetime is no longer on it, but it is in perfect working condition. Includes original box + remote. _Since I bought this in October and can prove it, this should qualify for the "normal" TiVo sub pricing and not that new $19.95/mo deal_.

If anyone is interested, please PM me with an offer. I really liked the TiVo setup/interface, but there were a few features (like show streaming) that just weren't there for me, which is why I'm deciding to sell all of them.

Sturmie


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Where are U located?


----------



## Sturmie (Jun 11, 2007)

Columbus, OH...well, technically, Lewis Center...up near Polaris (if you know the area at all).


----------



## Sturmie (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone interested? I was going to throw them up on eBay this week, but wanted to give you guys/gals here first crack.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Sturmie said:


> Anyone interested? I was going to throw them up on eBay this week, but wanted to give you guys/gals here first crack.


Is that first S3 the one with the sideways thermometer on the front?


----------

